# What should I spend my tickets on?



## Bcat (Jun 19, 2018)

I have around 170 tickets right now. with the log-in bonus tomorrow and the rewards from the event I'll have around 240 and I'm close to leveling up which will give me a total of 250 tickets.

What should I spend them on?

I've already decided I'm not buying either wig from the gyroidite event but I'm interested in the dress. I love the floor length, but I like the pink one from Whitney's cookie better. 

I could spend them on Lily and Whitney Cookies and try to get Whitney's dress and the rainbow and cloud. 250 tickets is exactly what I need to fill up another stamp slot. But there's of course no guarantee I'll get anything worth having at all.

250 tickets is also the price of the birch tree background and I do like the river. But not my favorite thing in the world, and there's no time limit on purchasing so no rush.

I could save them up and try to buy Digby. I usually buy the npc furniture but the hammock doesn't particularly excite me so he's low on the list of priorities. 

Or: I can just bide my time and save them and see if anything really cool comes out later.

help a sister out, what would you guys do?


----------



## Flare (Jun 19, 2018)

I'd say you should save them up or rely on luck and use them on cookies.  Not really anything eise that's currently neat besides the cookies tbh.


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 19, 2018)

I’d definitely say you should save them up, seems like the best course of action personally. Save them up until you have enough to spend with tickets left over even after that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 19, 2018)

Honestly I’m gonna be that one friend who gives mediocre advice and say buy the fortune cookies.  I know if I had that many that’s exactly what I’d buy lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 19, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Honestly I’m gonna be that one friend who gives mediocre advice and say buy the fortune cookies.  I know if I had that many that’s exactly what I’d buy lol.


And i'm gonna be that one friend who gives smart advice and don't spend leaf tickets. Even when its something that's really interesting to buy.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 20, 2018)

Can't also choose between Birch tree background (THE RIVER!!!!) & Digby's hammock.  I have to say, I don't feel like buying fortune cookies with LT anymore. Chances are annoying, better to wait for 5,000 bell cookies & whatever happens happens. It's unlikely to complete the set with both options anyway.


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 20, 2018)

I bought the Birch Tree background recently and it was soooo worth it! I’m now saving up for the foreground to complete the look


----------



## Bcat (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks everybody for your advice! I actually made up my mind and bought 2 Whitney cookies last night. Got a chair and the hairpiece and I’m pretty satisfied with that! 
The rest I’m just going to hold on to for now.


----------

